#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  The reaction rate and the rate constant in engineering chemistry PDF free download

## abhishek katiyar

In reaction represented by eqn (1), for each mole of A reacting with  two moles of B, one mole of D and three moles of C are produced. In  terms of moles per liter the rate of production of C is three times the  rate of production of D and is equal to three times the rate of  disappearance of A.
  	To avoid the roles of stoichiometric coefficients and to obtain a  unique definition of the rate, the reaction rate of a reaction such as,





  Similar Threads: Diels-Alder Reaction in engineering chemistry pdf free download Cannizzaro Reaction in engineering chemistry pdf free download Aldol Addition & Condensation Reaction in engineering chemistry pdf free download Determination of the order of a reaction in engineering chemistry free download pdf Mathematical Formulation of First Order Reaction in engineering chemistry free pdf download

----------


## puneet887

this is nice notes frnd u all must read this

----------


## puneet887

hello guys the content of ths notes is nice and u can easily understand this topic ..............

---------- Post added at 10:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------

what is rate of reaction ?

----------


## shewtaarora

thanks for sharing...

----------

